# Ohio and Out of State Turkey Hunts



## MidwestHunter71

I know this is a Ohio forum and I still hunt Ohio mostly, but just curious if any other ohio hunters have any out of state turkey hunts planned? I’m a new member so hope this thread is ok to ask about….

-Last year I hunted ohio and just a little in TN
-This year i hope to hunt Ohio, KY, MI and if i can make it, maybe IN.


----------



## bwrpwr6

Tennessee,Kentucky,ohio,indiana,michigan,pennsylvania

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwrpwr6

Where you from?

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Very cool!! I’m from Ohio originally but moved to MI recently. But i still try to spend a lot of my seasons in ohio hunting/fishing when I see family and hunt/fish with friends.
-TN was pretty country. Did you run into many snakes down there? I didnt see many on my trip but the wildlife officer said they do release a bunch on the public land not far from where I was hunting.


----------



## bwrpwr6

No snakes at all actually. Killed 2 birds in 2 days of hunting. Very fun trip

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Congrats! Cant beat that success rate!!
You shooting lead or make the TSS plunge?


----------



## bwrpwr6

I was shooting tss before it became a thing lol

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Haha yeah. Its a great round. That first year it was hard to find in sub gauges unless you hand rolled it. But when it went commercial, now most major companies offer it


----------



## Southernsaug

I hunt Ohio and Ky every year. This year I am adding South Dalota. Have hunted 8 states over the years


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Southernsaug said:


> I hunt Ohio and Ky every year. This year I am adding South Dalota. Have hunted 8 states over the years


Nice! What part in KY, like the north, south, east, or west side of the state, if i may ask? South dakota I’ve pheasant hunted but not turkey yet. That will be a cool trip!


----------



## bwrpwr6

Southernsaug said:


> I hunt Ohio and Ky every year. This year I am adding South Dalota. Have hunted 8 states over the years


How do you like kentucky? This will be my first season there. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

Ok, First rule is I don't post locations on a public internet forum. It's nothing personal towards anyone asking, but a lesson hard learned, when anyone of 300 million can view it with a single click. Generally speaking I enjoy Ky and have had many good hunts there. I have hunted across a wide swath of the state from eastern hills, the river plains and central parts. I have found an pretty equal population of birds across the state. This will be my 36th year hunting Ky. The hills are steep and you best be in shape.


----------



## asp235

We’re heading to South Carolina next week. Then we’ll go to southern Ohio and then PA. Hopefully we’ll get one bird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Southernsaug said:


> Ok, First rule is I don't post locations on a public internet forum. It's nothing personal towards anyone asking, but a lesson hard learned, when anyone of 300 million can view it with a single click. Generally speaking I enjoy Ky and have had many good hunts there. I have hunted across a wide swath of the state from eastern hills, the river plains and central parts. I have found an pretty equal population of birds across the state. This will be my 36th year hunting Ky. The hills are steep and you best be in shape.


I completely understand that and I wasn't asking for a specific location. I've just been reading things for example, "west side of state vs east or north vs south type thing" but that was it. I didn't think my generalization was to specific but sorry if it wasn't broad enough. Yup, the hills are one thing I was considering because I'm coming off a very recent spine surgery. So its more about just getting back in the game for me this season. Very cool, that kind of experience in any state is awesome and seeing all that beautiful land down there.


----------



## bwrpwr6

Southernsaug said:


> Ok, First rule is I don't post locations on a public internet forum. It's nothing personal towards anyone asking, but a lesson hard learned, when anyone of 300 million can view it with a single click. Generally speaking I enjoy Ky and have had many good hunts there. I have hunted across a wide swath of the state from eastern hills, the river plains and central parts. I have found an pretty equal population of birds across the state. This will be my 36th year hunting Ky. The hills are steep and you best be in shape.


I don't see where anyone asked for gps coordinates. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

asp235 said:


> We’re heading to South Carolina next week. Then we’ll go to southern Ohio and then PA. Hopefully we’ll get one bird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh nice! Sounds like a great time in store for ya. Good luck! And if you do get one and feeli like sharing, that would be sweet!


----------



## Southernsaug

I meant no offense to anyone and I guess I could of worded it better. I have no worries about anyone participating from discussion in this forum. However, you never know when someone just googles Kentucky Turkey Hunt info it they get a hit to a thread you posted on. This very thing happened to me several years ago. A guy randomly asked for general information because he had seen me discussing where I hunted in Ky. well he wins my trust and I share too much and he deduces not only where I was hunting, but the location of the guy I hunted on. He shows up and says he's a close friend of mine and I sent him, so he lets him hunt. The dude shows up with 4 guys and they pull an all out assault on the place. I get a call and butt chewing to never show my face again. It took a lot of explaining to get back in good graces. so yeah, I am a little sensitive. 

I know no one was asking specifics. There's not a lot I can say other then what I did and be general. I have found good groups of birds everywhere I hunted. The most public and is in central Ky and SE Ky and those area all have birds. If you have physical limitations I'd look west along the Ohio River. Again, not trying to be a jerk, just protecting my own interest. Perhaps it would of been best to not even reply. License are going to run you $235.00 and get you two tags. Kentucky post the kill numbers on the fish and game web site. That will tell you some of what your looking for.


----------



## Outdoormyers

Im moving to ohio next week, sadly I will miss spring turkey not sure if I need to take hunter safety or not, I didnt need to in Oregon. Got a nice tom last year by a spot and stalk since he wouldnt come to me.


----------



## Carpn

I was planning to go to SD in May . But I unfortunately I had a bunch of extra work thrown on me this yr . So I had to pull the plug since I can't take a entire week off now .

I have hunted. KY a few times in yrs passed successfully . I've reached out to a couple friends in adjacent states to try to put together a long weekend hunt somewhere for my turkey partner and I .
I'm pretty bummed I could not get out west . Hopefully next yr . But in the meantime I'll stand on a ridge waiting for the first gobble of the morning as much as I can this spring .

I truly feel like a good turkey hunt can't be beat . It's almost a religious experience .


----------



## Carpn

I am really looking forward to hunting with my son as well . I wish that I had his track record as a 12 yr old . I do work hard to put stuff in front of him . But he does his job when a opportunity presents . And fur some reason . Even tho he hates waking early for deer or fishing . He doesn't bat an eye at waking up for turkey hunts .


----------



## miked913

Now that ohio opens on a Saturday we're able to hunt the WV opener on Monday and Ohios on Sat.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## M.Magis

If Ohio doesn't make an effort soon to help correct the turkey season problems, ALL of my hunts will be out of state. I'll take my boys for a weeks vacation and spend my money in a state that regulates for the best hunting, instead of trying to milk every penny they can from people.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

M.Magis said:


> If Ohio doesn't make an effort soon to help correct the turkey season problems, ALL of my hunts will be out of state. I'll take my boys for a weeks vacation and spend my money in a state that regulates for the best hunting, instead of trying to milk every penny they can from people.


I believe the turkey population is down across the entire country. It’s not just an Ohio thing.


----------



## M.Magis

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I believe the turkey population is down across the entire country. It’s not just an Ohio thing.


Yes, I didn't mean to imply its only an Ohio problem. But their lack of any sort of proactive measures, is. For example, not only is there still a season for raccoons, possums, and skunks, we're still required to buy a fur takers permit to control them. For vermin that aren't even worth the 22 bullet to dispatch. The population will never change if the hens can't even hatch an egg. The asinine season start dates are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Outdoormyers

Carpn said:


> View attachment 484925
> 
> I am really looking forward to hunting with my son as well . I wish that I had his track record as a 12 yr old . I do work hard to put stuff in front of him . But he does his job when a opportunity presents . And fur some reason . Even tho he hates waking early for deer or fishing . He doesn't bat an eye at waking up for turkey hunts .
> View attachment 484923
> 
> View attachment 484924


Nice birds!


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Carpn said:


> View attachment 484925
> 
> I am really looking forward to hunting with my son as well . I wish that I had his track record as a 12 yr old . I do work hard to put stuff in front of him . But he does his job when a opportunity presents . And fur some reason . Even tho he hates waking early for deer or fishing . He doesn't bat an eye at waking up for turkey hunts .
> View attachment 484923
> 
> View attachment 484924


 Hahah Nice birds! That's what its all about.....I never got to hunt much with my father and I sure wish it was something we could have shared together growing up. I'm sure the memories you guys are making are well worth the hard work.


----------



## MidwestHunter71

miked913 said:


> Now that ohio opens on a Saturday we're able to hunt the WV opener on Monday and Ohios on Sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Yeah, thats a good idea. I haven't looked at WV yet but someday.


----------



## Turkinator

Florida was good to me again this year


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Turkinator said:


> Florida was good to me again this year


Oh nice, Congrats! Im not asking where abouts, but just in general, just wondering… do you hunt private land down there or public?


----------



## Turkinator

Public in Florida


----------



## Turkinator

I’m in Alabama now. I’m having a problem loading pictures. They are posted over on Ohio sportsmen


----------



## Turkinator

Florida 1


----------



## Turkinator

Florida 2


----------



## Turkinator

Alabama 1


----------



## Carpn

I had kinda written off my western turkey plans for this yr but had a opportunity present itself which is gonna allow me to go after all. 
A buddy and his son are going to drive out. They are going to hunt a few days . Then they are going to pick me up in Billings . I'll hunt Montana for a couple days then we're going to go to either Nebraska of The Black hills and hunt for 3 or 4 days before returning home . 
My buddies son hunted Montana last yr and they killed their birds really quick . So hopefully when I arrive they've already gut their birds and I can kill mine pretty quick. That will add more time for is in state #2 whichever one that ends up being .


----------



## Southernsaug

I'll be in the Black Hills Mid May


----------



## Carpn

Starting my first morning in Montana. Got birds gobbling out in front from the limb


----------



## miked913

Get em Jake!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Carpn

Success this morning in Montana . Killed a giant bird by Merriam standards . Packing the truck for SD now . Hopefully be there to hunt this afternoon . Been amazing so far . Seen Elk Mulies , pronghorn and plenty of coyotes which ruined several hunts yesterday .

More to follow .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Success this morning in Montana . Killed a giant bird by Merriam standards . Packing the truck for SD now . Hopefully be there to hunt this afternoon . Been amazing so far . Seen Elk Mulies , pronghorn and plenty of coyotes which ruined several hunts yesterday .
> 
> More to follow .
> View attachment 489030


Congrats Jake!!! Glad that your bucket list got a huge check mark…that gobbler has beautiful colors…well worth the wait in my book…good luck on your S.D. hunt and stay safe


----------



## Kenlow1

Congrats on a beautiful bird. Nice backdrop for the pic!


----------



## Carpn

First morning out in the black hills . I've hiked a long ways already . Not really any cell service here but I'm on top of a really high spot and picked up one bar . Gonna be warm today . 83 is the forcasted high . So I don't think there will be much midday activity . Trying to find something while it's cool . My buddy and his son went to a different access point . Hopefully they're on something . 
Did not get out camp set up till about dark last night . Stars are amazing out here .


----------



## Southernsaug

Just got back from the Black Hills Sunday May 23rd. It was a tough hunt. Very few active birds and what I did find wouldn't come to a call. Had to drive 50 miles of raod scouting on average to find a gobbling bird. I finally got a shot at a gobbler and misjudged the distance and missed him. There are some morels coming up in the hills so keep your eyes open for them. I had a good time as there was a pair of maountain lions where I hunted, a bunch of elk and tons of deer. Great scenery and fun area, so even with no gobbler it was a great trip. Also my daughter lives out there so we were visiting.


----------



## Carpn

Thanks for the report . I was curious how you did . I reached another high spot and am resting my legs and having a snack . So far no birds . No tracks in the sand on the old logging access Rd . And I found a stock pond that had no tracks around it , except for elk , deer and coyotes . 

Trying to cove as much ground as possible before but gets too warm . If I had the truck here I would of back tracked and went elsewhere but my buddy and his son took it to another area . I sure hope they found something . 

I'm a long ways back in here . Haven't seen a boot track either . So apparently everyone already knew what I know now . No birds in here right now .


----------



## Carpn

Black hills was a bust for us. We are headed home a day earlier than planned . . Beautiful scenery . Lots of Deer and Elk . We never once got on a bird . I dunno if I'll come back to the black hills based on what I experienced and after talking to a couple locals who say they only hunt the prairie . SD prairie Montana ,Nebraska and Wyoming seem to have alot to offer .

I did find a nice Sig range finder and some elk calls someone lost last fall so it wasn't a total bust .

Thanks Southernsaug for the Intel .


----------



## Kenlow1

You lucky dog! Probably a couple hundred dollars of soveniers?


----------



## Southernsaug

Glad to offer something carpn, even if it didn;t help. I heard stories of the Black Hills for years and was excited to hunt it, but that very quickly turned to disappointment. Gobblers were very hard to come by and it required hours of scouting and driving 100s of miles of forest road. We would all split up at roost time and locate call from the road on as many areas as we could before dark each night. In the end we found a few birds, but they would not work. I ended up getting a pattern on one old bird, then I missjudged my distance and missed him. That was my only chance on a bird. I also have learned from others that the Black Hills is not a good hunt anymore. I asked some of my daughter's friends and none of them turkey hunts the Black Hills. So if you want to justs do a little hunting while your sight seeing then great, but if you want good turkey hunting look elsewhere. I will hunt it again, but only because my daughter lives in SD and I can hunt a little while visiting. On the other hand I had fun, I encountered a pair of mountain lions, we saw elk, deer, sheep, buffalo, morel mushrooms and more. We had fun because I only hunted until around 9:00 -10:00AM each day and then we done other things. Realize shooting hrs started at 5:00 AM.


----------

